# Joseph Leon - Joseph Bonnat



## tgar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi there!
I'm looking for information on this ship and in particular a voyage that it made from Bordeaux to Africa (Niger?) in 1866. It left in May and arrived in October, I think. On board was a French explorer by the name of Marie Joseph Bonnat.
Bonnat was an ancestor of a friend of mine. He made several other voyages between France/Liverpool and Africa before his death in 1881 (Ghana).
Would there be any pictures of this ship? Could anyone point me in the right direction?
tgar(Scribe)


----------

